# wait for update 3.1 or install now



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I see the new 3.1 update is in preview mode and soon to be released.
Can I update now with confidence or wait until it comes out officially.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You may do what you are comfortable with.  I downloaded it and have experienced no problems.

Some people who have previously used third party software modifications for personalized sleep pictures or alternate font have noted that the official update may make it impossible to later remove those modifications.  And the supposition is that, once installed, the new version will prevent such modifications.  At least until the 'code breakers' figure out how to get around it. 

Some people have reported that it has come to them automatically even though it's not yet 'official'.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I have modified the margins and added my own screensavers.  Are those the areas that are having problems with 3.1.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

joangolfing said:


> I have modified the margins and added my own screensavers. Are those the areas that are having problems with 3.1.


Well, it depends on your perspective whether they are problems or not. I don't know about the margins. But if you have the screensaver hack installed and then you or Amazon upgrades it to 3.1, the hacks will still work but you will NOT be able to remove them. That could be a problem with the warranty. What others have said is that in the past with one of the prior Kindle versions (k1 or k2), that new firmware upgrades would not install with the hacks. So there is the potential to have problems with future firmware upgrades if the hacks get locked on your k3. It maybe remote.

Or you can remove the hacks prior to you or amazon upgrading. Then you canNOT hack again under 3.1 unless, as Anne said, the hackers come up with a new method.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

I'm assuming 2nd gen Kindles will get no further updates? Mine is less than a year old ...
~sad panda face~


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The 3.1 update is now "officially" out of beta, and now is being pushed automatically via wi-fi (not 3G) to the latest-generation Kindles. Here is Amazon's 3.1 update page for more information: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200529700.


----------



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

How do I know if its been installed?? I just got my K3 about a week ago?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

gates4100 said:


> How do I know if its been installed?? I just got my K3 about a week ago?


From the Home page, press the Menu button, then select "Settings." The version number will be indicated on the bottom of the first page there.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just saw my 3.1 update got installed this morning when I turned on my Kindle 3.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> The 3.1 update is now "officially" out of beta, and now is being pushed automatically via wi-fi (not 3G) to the latest-generation Kindles. Here is Amazon's 3.1 update page for more information: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200529700.


I got the same info mentioned in the link by email from Amazon today.


----------

